# Cheeseburger / Cheddar & Green Olive Fatties - Trying my first thread



## signal26 (Oct 20, 2013)

This is my first shot at a thread... so here I go.

I've been looking at so many different recipes for fatties and have been dying to try a couple.  After drooling on my keyboard for months, I finally got around to making a few.

I actually turned out to be much easier that I thought it would be.

I decided to go with a Cheeseburger and a Cheddar and Green Olive fatty.  I actually did more that one of each type for a gathering.

I started out by flattening out the ground meat...













Meat.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






Then added the cheese, dill relish, ketchup and mustard.













Cheese.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013


















Dill Relish.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013


















Mustard n Ketchup.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






I also loaded up two fatties with a blend of different cheddar cheeses and chopped green olives.













Cheddar n Olives.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






Can't forget the bacon...













Bacon Lattice.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013


















Rolled Up.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






After all of the prep work was done, I fired up the smoker and loaded her up with goodies (I couldn't waste the space so I cooked up a chicken and some bratwurst...













20130902_092450(1).jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






About halfway through everyone was going crazy with the wonderful smell that was going about halfway down the block. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Halfway Done.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






When the alarm finally went off, everyone was buzzing around like a set of flies ready to attack.  I had to shoo a few off to cut everything up.













Just Out the Smoker.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






Sliced and ready to go.













Slaiced and Ready.jpg



__ signal26
__ Oct 20, 2013






Both sets came out great. 

It definitely won't be the last time I smoke these little pieces of heaven.


----------



## erodinamik (Oct 20, 2013)

Those look great!  I bet the chicken was good too with all the bacon drippings on it.  I love to make fatties above chicken.


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great!  I have been working myself up to a Fatty frenzy.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like you nailed them!!!! Chicken is great with the bacon dripping on it!


----------

